# howling banshee and chaos marine sketch



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

View attachment 2182


View attachment 2183


View attachment 2184


this is my latest artwork. It's supposed to be a banshee but it became something else. I've been having a hard time trying to get their helmets right, oh well...
I'm unable to upload bigger sizes, tried but it did not work, sorry. Clearer scans are at my blog - http://rajabersiong.blogspot.com/
comments are welcomed.

rajabersiong.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

I like it....but wouldn't the power sword that the banshee is wielding just cauterize(sp) the wound and then you wouldn't get the blood spray(nitpicky i now but meh that's me).

i do like the pose, just seem eldary to me if that makes sense?

really nice sketch though.


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

i think the black/white ink style is great raja,i also like the dynamics of it all


----------



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks Juddski. Hmm... you are right keytag 33, it did not cross my mind at that time. 
Will improve in my next pieces.
Regards,
rajabersiong


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

keytag33 said:


> I like it....but wouldn't the power sword that the banshee is wielding just cauterize(sp) the wound and then you wouldn't get the blood spray(nitpicky i now but meh that's me).


i think this is where artistic lisence can be used, sure he could have made the wound cauterize (sp?) but it wouldnt have looked as good (IMO). Very good picture mate :good:


----------



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks Micklez. Yup more drama... i like.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Well drawn and got awesome feel to it, i liek.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

very awesome man! I cannot add much to it other than the praise this art deserves. I really like the looks of the Chaos Terminator... I do think some attention to the face would be awesome to add some more mood to him getting struck by a Banshee!


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

keytag33 said:


> I like it....but wouldn't the power sword that the banshee is wielding just cauterize(sp) the wound and then you wouldn't get the blood spray(nitpicky i now but meh that's me).


Surely that's assuming that it is blood? After 10,000 years dedicated to Chaos it could be anything from acid to something really silly like coca-cola, and as such could be a substance that wouldn't cauterise, or his warped flesh may not be able to cautarize (think Obi Wan and Ponda Barbara in ANH) 

Great work rajabersiong


----------



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

thank you friends...


----------

